# Paph ID help



## sastry (Mar 16, 2020)

This was given to me as Paphiopedilum CORONA (hybrid) a cross of primulinum. But it almost looks like Paph concolor, leaves are mottled abut they are much shorter than Pah concolor. Can anybody throw some light on the ID please
Thank you 
sastry


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2020)

does look a lot like concolor


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 16, 2020)

primulinum on concolor is Paph Primcolor based on orchidwiz photos yours looks within the range of that cross..

btw Paph Corona looks like it is registered as a synonym for Leeanum which is Paphiopedilum insigne x Paphiopedilum spicerianum and is certainly not what you have.


----------



## sastry (Mar 16, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> primulinum on concolor is Paph Primcolor based on orchidwiz photos yours looks within the range of that cross..
> 
> btw Paph Corona looks like it is registered as a synonym for Leeanum which is Paphiopedilum insigne x Paphiopedilum spicerianum and is certainly not what you have.



Thank you and it does look like what you suggested
sastry


----------



## sastry (Mar 16, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> does look a lot like concolor


thank you 
sastry


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

concolor.


----------

